

SPARC T4 looks good enough to stave off defections to x86 and Linux - wazoox
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/09/sparc-t4-looks-to-be-good-enough-to-stave-off-defections-to-x86-linux.ars

======
wazoox
You'll find more gory details on this Real World Tech discussion:
[http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&...](http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=122683&threadid=122683&roomid=2)

